# Mealworms turning into darkling beetles... what conditions and how to stop it?



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

Was adding some food into my mealworm tubs last night and noticed a beetle in one of the tubs which I was then told is what mealworms turn into. Yup, I didn't actually know that, and I don't like it! I hate beetles with a passion.

Anyway, sorry I ramble a lot, so to the point! What conditions do they turn into these beetles? How do I stop it? And what do I do with any that do?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

Keeping them in the fridge isn't a possibility by the way, my housemates are very girly girls who would freak!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

carolineg said:


> Was adding some food into my mealworm tubs last night and noticed a beetle in one of the tubs which I was then told is what mealworms turn into. Yup, I didn't actually know that, and I don't like it! I hate beetles with a passion.
> 
> Anyway, sorry I ramble a lot, so to the point! What conditions do they turn into these beetles? How do I stop it? And what do I do with any that do?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!



to stop them, pupating and then turning into beetles, put them in the fridge. however if you keep the beetles together and let them breed, then you wont have to keep buying new mealworms


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

check the feeder section thewre is a guide all about em but to be honest i think its like saying how can i stop a child growing up it will happen sooner or later


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

I figured it's pretty inevitable, it's more that I'm wanting to know how to delay it than stop it I guess. I don't really want to be breeding beetles, I have a thing about them, crickets I can handle, beetles I can't! I only got them about a week and a half ago and have loads left, so I'm now worried I'm going to be overrun with darkling beetles!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

All good advice above. If you are really phobic about beetles (I do understand - I am the same with crix) then every couple of days look through your mealworm tub to find and destroy any pupae (aliens). That way you won't get any beetles.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I keep mine under the sink where it is usually very cold and they are fine. 
Although I did get a box the other week from a different shop and loads of them changed on me.....yakky beetles!!


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

I keep them right by my window, where it's pretty cold.

I've started going through looking for white ones now so I can get rid of them! What's the best way though? I figure can't just chuck them outside. 

I don't like crickets, but have got got used to them. Beetles I hate though, the idea of even getting it out of the tub makes my skin crawl! I blame being a 6/7 year old girl waking up with a huge stag beetle flying in my face! My dad caught it and I wouldn't go near it, even in the tub, but he made my sister hold it saying if she couldn't even hold it in a tub, there was no way he was allowing her to get a snake.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't chuck out the white "worms" - just when they turn into aliens - when they look like this You could flush them down the loo.


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

*hmm*

i dont know for sure but i read on here you can feed the beetles to beardies so when they get to Don't the white "worms" can you not feed em to ya beardies


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

carolineg said:


> Was adding some food into my mealworm tubs last night and noticed a beetle in one of the tubs which I was then told is what mealworms turn into. Yup, I didn't actually know that, and I don't like it! I hate beetles with a passion.
> 
> Anyway, sorry I ramble a lot, so to the point! What conditions do they turn into these beetles? How do I stop it? And what do I do with any that do?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!


Throw more in the tank when you feed them


----------



## Dorkins (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't waste them! put them out for the birds - Robins love 'em!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Dorkins said:


> Don't waste them! put them out for the birds - Robins love 'em!


 ditto i put all the scraps old mealies and aliens out for the birds they looove them:2thumb:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Aliens i find can be fed to leo's mine only seem to respond if you give the aliens a little squeeze with tweezers to make them wriggle, had no lick with beetles though, they just scratch around making a noise .


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

jools said:


> Don't chuck out the white "worms" - just when they turn into aliens - when they look like this


What are the white ones then? I thought that was when they were about to turn.



madmarty said:


> i dont know for sure but i read on here you can feed the beetles to beardies so when they get to Don't the white "worms" can you not feed em to ya beardies


Well I could, if I had beardies, but I have leos 



hickman2342 said:


> Throw more in the tank when you feed them


I don't understand your reply here.... what do you mean, put more mealworms in when I feed them? That's not really going to make any difference to how many are eaten, because they just eat however many they want/need, there's always mealworms in the dish for them.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

when a mealie is white, its just shed its old skin like a reptile does, but they come out white and harden soon after.


----------

